# Kindle 3g NoKey skins



## shamrock (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy a nokey skin for my 3g besides Amazon.  Amazon.com does have lots and I would love to buy one but unfortunately they won't ship one to Canada?  I have the graphite Kindle and understand that the lettering wears off the keys and I think the nokey cover is what I need. Some people have suggested nail polish on the keys but I don't like that idea at all.  BTW, Amazon.ca don't sell these.


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is the actual website to purchase them from.
http://invisibledefenders.com/


----------

